# Looking for "Digital Camera"



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello everyone

I'm looking for a good digital camera. I just want to use it for taking basic photos and videos in party/functions.

I'm not a pro in this field so don't know much about the features. So please suggest a good camera which can fulfill my requirements.

The quality should be excellent. I have no idea how much do these cameras cost, so please mention the prices as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 12, 2010)

How much are you willing to spend?
Once can get a good digicam from Rs.5K to Rs.5 lakhs.

If you are willing to spend around 10K max, then get Canon A480.
If till Rs.15K, go with Canon SX200 IS or Canon A1000IS.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. Yes, I can go upto 20K if required.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Stick with any of the above two & spend the rest of the amount on high capacity memory card along-with rechargeable batteries & charger.


----------



## f123 (Jan 13, 2010)

Take a look at Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ7 / ZS3 too.


----------



## chitvan (Jan 25, 2010)

if you want compact sized then go for SX200 IS,
for Zoom go for Panasonic FZ-38,


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks guys. I have purchased Canon A1100 IS and its good.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats.
I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## rollcage (Feb 18, 2010)

Congrats Vishal...
 though i wanted to suggest you Panasonic ..  FZ38 ..anyways happy clicking 

@chitvan

its an excellent camera man.. dont know why inindia people dont buy much of this... FZ38 .. i hav i have previous version FZ28 .. .. superb camera and 18x Optical zoom.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 18, 2010)

Vishal Gupta said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Yes, I can go upto 20K if required.



At 20K you could have got *Sony H50* its hell of a camera...... I have H10 of the same series and I am loving it.....


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 15, 2010)

You can go with kodak Z980.

Simple to use camera.
user friendly interface.
Great picture quality.
Best camera for beginners who want advance for a Dslr.


----------

